# newbie question



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

sorry about the newbie question, but I want a deeper, louder exhaust, but my dealer said I shouldn't touch the headers or "cats" (warranty reasons)what else is there I can do if i leave those parts alone?


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Have your resonators taken out and replaced with straight pipes. This will definitely increase the volume.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

My 02 Z06, which sees exclusive track use in a stock based class (SCCA T1) still has stock headers and cats but a straight through pipe after the cats. The sound is nothing like stock. 

There are lots of aftermarket exhausts from the cat back that really can change the sound of the car. I don't know enough about the specific's of each brand to help you, but I can tell you that it can be done without touching the stock headers and cats. :cheers


----------



## 2quick4u (Mar 2, 2006)

tommycheng1728 said:


> sorry about the newbie question, but I want a deeper, louder exhaust, but my dealer said I shouldn't touch the headers or "cats" (warranty reasons)what else is there I can do if i leave those parts alone?


I take it you don't want a cat back system .


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

2quick4u said:


> I take it you don't want a cat back system .


no sir, I don't

as for the resonator, can I go to any muffler shop and ask them to remove the resonator and add straight pipes?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

tommycheng1728 said:


> no sir, I don't
> 
> as for the resonator, can I go to any muffler shop and ask them to remove the resonator and add straight pipes?


should be able to. The smaller the shop the better for little jobs like that. Big shops will generally charge you more for custom and small stuff.


----------

